# Feniex 4200 Mini



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with one? Looking to buy one and set it up to control my worklights and some LED light heads around the truck. My question is how do I wire one? 

I understand you run a positive and a negative to the controller then it has the 6 wires coming off from it. Lets say I have 4 Feniex T3's, do I tie all the positives together then run that now single wire to one of the wires coming from the controller? 

I also have a distribution block under the hood of my truck to tie accessories into. 

My main concern is it looks like the positive and negative going into the controller are not very big wire (maybe 16ga?) and I'm worried that would be too small to run my 4 work lights as well as strobes etc.

Thanks guys!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

GMCHD plower;2135915 said:


> Anyone have any experience with one? Looking to buy one and set it up to control my worklights and some LED light heads around the truck. My question is how do I wire one?
> 
> I understand you run a positive and a negative to the controller then it has the 6 wires coming off from it. Lets say I have 4 Feniex T3's, do I tie all the positives together then run that now single wire to one of the wires coming from the controller?
> 
> ...


I've been running the whelen 8 pack relay pack for a number of years. I think it's simular for I'm not sure, I have not used this particular unit ur asking about. On mine I run the main power to relay pack behind my seat and it just sends power out to the light head or whatever. Grounds are connected wherever I wanted except to the unit. It has a corded remote that I have up in the driver's area to control everything.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks OldDog, I did some more searching around and it looks like yes this is similar to what you use accept it acts as the relay pack and the controller all in one. My only gripe is each button is limited to 5 amps which means I cannot run my work lights off it unless there is a way to reduce the draw via extra relays or not. I think I will simply use it to run light heads etc and keep my work lights on seperate switches.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

http://www.strobesnmore.com/Whelens-All-New-8-Position-Key-Pad-with-Remote-Relay-Module.html

I've got some 20amps, don't recall of top of my head.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks again Olddog, I got the Feniex installed and everything works great, my work lights are powered through a relay so I am able to trigger it from the Feniex, as well as change patterns on my strobes by using it to also trigger another relay which is hooked to two negative leads.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Where did you mount it at?


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

William B.;2141333 said:


> Where did you mount it at?


I mounted it in the little cubby hole down below the radio and such since my truck is an SLE. This way when I need it I can open the cubby and when I dont, its closed and no one knows the difference.


----------



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

Looks like a perfect spot for it, fits perfectly! Great little controllers.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

I have one in my truck. I installed the fenix t6 dual color Amber/white so I can switch all them over from strobe to steady burn. I also wired my light bar to that. Works nicely I just wish you could turn down the brightness it gets irritating after some late night hours.


----------

